# DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP



## alwarner (Jan 6, 2003)

I AM A NEWBIE AT PULLING A FIFTH - WHEEL, SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL HELP ME. WE JUST PURCHASED A NEW 34FT. FIFTH-WHEEL THE WEIGTH OF THE RIG LOADED FOR THE ROAD IS --- THE PIN WEIGHT IS 2,400 LBS. THE LOADED TRAILER IS 11,000 LBS. THESE WEIGHTS ARE APPROX. WE ARE GOING TO BUY A DIESEL/W AUTO. TRANS SO POWER ISN'T THE QUESTION. MY QUESTION IS  " DO I NEED A DOOLEY ???? "  THIS TRUCK WILL BE OUR MAIN VEHCILE USEING IT FOR SHOPPING AND STUFF AROUND TOWN. WE WILL BE TOWING ONCE A YEAR IN THE WINTER MONTHS TO TEX. FL. PLACES LIKE THAT. AND AROUND HOME ( MICHIGAN ) MAYBE 400 MILES ONE WAY A COUPLE TIMES A SUMMER. MY  TRUCK WON'T BE SITTING IN  MY DRIVEWAY LIKE I SEE ALOT OF DOOLEYS DOING. MAYBE IT'S BECAUSE OF THE FUEL USAGE OR TO HARD TO PARK. BUT MY WIFE AND I WILL BE USEING OUR TRUCK . I AM OPEN FOR COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT I SHOULD BUY A SINGLE WHEEL OR DOOLEY?????


----------



## hertig (Jan 6, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

The advantage of the dually is that it will handle more weight.  If single wheels won't handle your weight with a comfortable safety margin, a dually is perhaps your best choice.  The down side is you need to buy and maintain 2 more tires per set, and the maintenance (setting air pressure and changing tires) will probably be more difficult (although accessories are available to help out).  Also, duallys are often wider than normal trucks, with the attendant additional difficulty in parking and maneuvering.  I haven't tryed it to be sure, but it is possible that the gas mileage may be a bit less than the the equivalent single wheel vehicle, and stopping power a bit improved (both because of the additional rubber on the road).

For towing, a dually will vary from useful to required; for around town use it will likely vary from bearable to almost unusable.


----------



## thumbs (Jan 6, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

alwarner

I agree with hertig.  Back when I bought my truck I could get a one ton with single wheels.  I don't know if that is the case today.  I prefer the single wheel mostly because of getting it around.  They are a lot wider.  I pull a fifth that will gross out at around 11500 with a single wheel one ton rig.  I don't have any of the sway problems at all.  If I were only goin to pull er a couple of times a year for a short distance I wouldn't go with the duel wheels.  I would suggest a one ton for your tow veheicle though. If I could get a single wheel one ton that would be the way to go for me.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 6, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

Hi Alwarner, I prefer the dually, with a 2400 lb pin wt you may want to consider one, yes they are wider, but added stability is worth it many times over. You say you will be going to Tex & Fl. even though its only once a year its a fair amount of miles. We use ours all the time and have no problems getting around town, as for more tires my experince has been that you 50% better tire wear from a dually. On our F-250 I regularly get about 40,000 miles and on the F-350/dually  I get 60,000 miles, the F-350 now has 110,000 mile and am on the second set of tires and they will go another 10,000 miles easily. Good luck in your search.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

Hi Alwamer, I have towed with both and like the dually better. MPG is less but like Gary I found that tire milage was better.  Parking did give problems at times but, I usually just parked father away, needed the walking anyway, never could figure out the wife wanting to go to the walking track but, made me park as close to the track as possible  .  Driving was never a problem, if the mirrors went through all the rest would   (AJMO)


----------



## alwarner (Jan 7, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

Thanks for the input it helps. now another question 373 or 410 rear-end ?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

I would go with the 410 but, I am thinking in terms of towing.  The 373 should do the job if the max weight is 11,00# and would be better when driving w/o towing. This is really a decision only you can make on the dually or single.  Either will probably be ok, just weigh the advantages and disavantages of both and then make up your mind. The 410 dually will probably lose 2,3 miles per gallon of fuel vs the single 373. Figure the milage you will travel times cost per gallon not towing. When towing it won't be much difference in milage.  Remember this is just ones opinion.  good luck


----------



## tlary (Jan 16, 2003)

DOOLEY OR SINGLE WHEEL PICK-UP

Be sure to pay attention to the "Towing Capacity" charts when looking at which axle to buy.  I have an F350 PSD/dually with the 410 and find it quite acceptable all around.  One thing that I have found with this setup though is that as your speed increases over 55 MPH, your mileage decreases dramatically.  I have the 6 speed and when driving around town (not towing) can get 20+ mpg, and 18MPG at 65 MPH.  Pulling 16K# I average 13+.  I prefer the dually, both for stability and traction and for the "backup" feature, which I discovered while on a trip and one of my rear tires went flat.  I did not even realize it until stopping for gas and checking the tires.   Be sure to check the tires frequently.  I can't back it up with facts and statistics, but I believe the dually setup provides a better braking balance (front to rear) also.


----------

